# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Clomid only PCT for dbol cycle

## yeahbuddy289

I know this isnt an ideal cycle but i also know many have you have done the same thing so dont give me a hard time about it please and just give me some info if you could. I am running a 4 week cycle of dbol 30mg a day. I have 50mg clomid pills and i was going to run 50mg every day for 3 weeks after my cycle along with the milk thistle i am currently taking. Does this sound like an ok pct for such a short low dose cycle?

----------


## turncoat

Clomid only PCT:

Day 1 300mg 
Days 2-7 100mg daily 
Days 8-14 50mg daily

Also, going for only 4 weeks will only be long enough to shut you down and thats about all. Get some Test E and eat like a pig for 10 weeks.

----------


## yeahbuddy289

dbol works fast though four weeks is all that you really need. Thanks for the info 300mg the first day isnt that going to be a bit much?

----------


## layeazy

lower the dosage mate otherwise the vision and all the crappy sides will come up i find 50mg is enough

----------


## yeahbuddy289

yeah anything over 100mg sounded a little high. What are your opinions on taking it while on my cycle? will it help or hurt?

----------


## layeazy

i have nearing the end of a d-bol test E cycle beacuase i didnt want to crash however it may hinder some mass gains because it is an anti estergen after all. Best to wait the 24 hours after last injection though if you want the best results then run it for well i just finish what i had lol...

----------


## yeahbuddy289

maybe ill start it the last week of my cycle just to avoid crashing. thank you for your help

----------


## CraigWatts

That sounds like a good idea.

----------


## D7M

No need to use clomid on cycle for the purposes you said. 

Just use it as PCT: 

50/50/25/25

----------


## yeahbuddy289

Thanks guys... should I continue on with the milk thistle for 4 weeks after my cycle aswell?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> No need to use clomid on cycle for the purposes you said. 
> 
> Just use it as PCT: 
> 
> 50/50/25/25


I agree. Also if u are concerned with clomid sides..vision etc..take it at night before bed. Years ago ..clomid WAS the pct chem of choice and in most cases the only pct chem used.

----------

